# ? on Setting the input level on BFD



## Guest (Nov 1, 2006)

I have adjusted the levels on all my speakers 5.1 now when I put the BFD on bypass mode and watch a movie Mission Impossible III and I monitor the leds on the left side while I am wathing the movie at the same level I adjusted my speakers (75 db), the BFD never goes to red it just stays in yellow and green. Is this okay, I dont understand why you would increase the volume or trim setting in your receiver to make it clip if you dont even listen to it that loud. Thanks Drew


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Is this okay, I dont understand why you would increase the volume or trim setting in your receiver to make it clip if you dont even listen to it that loud.


Yes, it's OK. We try and avoid clipping at the loudest levels used.....

brucek


----------



## Mitch G (Sep 8, 2006)

And, just to make sure you're not making the same mistake I made, do you have the "operating level" button(s) pressed in for the applicable output(s)? I forgot to set these when trying to set the receiver's sub output level and was getting hardly any LEDs lighting up. So, I thought I would just mention it. 


Mitch


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2006)

Mitch G said:


> And, just to make sure you're not making the same mistake I made, do you have the "operating level" button(s) pressed in for the applicable output(s)? I forgot to set these when trying to set the receiver's sub output level and was getting hardly any LEDs lighting up. So, I thought I would just mention it.
> 
> 
> Mitch


If you are talking about the L & R engine button then yes they are on. Thanks Drew


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> If you are talking about the L & R engine button then yes they are on.


No, he's talking about the input sensitivity buttons on the rear of the unit. Be sure to select -10dBV position.

brucek


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2006)

brucek said:


> No, he's talking about the input sensitivity buttons on the rear of the unit. Be sure to select -10dBV position.
> 
> brucek


Yes that is pushed in for home setting per the BFD guide. Thanks


----------

